# Has anyone seen an mbuna like this?



## CichlidNewbie2020 (Nov 27, 2020)

Body is silver with a light tint of gold, black vertical stripes, yellow fins and eyes that resemble that of a yellow lab. Has anyone seen a specimen or hybrid that resembled this one before? I have no idea what he is.


----------



## Ichthys (Apr 21, 2016)

It's not an mbuna, it's lake Victorian. Possibly Haplochromis obliquidens..


----------



## Idech (Nov 8, 2020)

Not an Mbuna. Astatotilapia latifasciata, from lake Victoria. Very peaceful and nice fish !


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

I did not find them all that peaceful, but compared to Victorians, more than most. Mine were/are with haps and peacocks and work with some better than others. The latifasciata would be peaceful by comparison to many of the mbuna.


----------



## Idech (Nov 8, 2020)

DJRansome said:


> The latifasciata would be peaceful by comparison to many of the mbuna.


. Yes, I was comparing them with Mbunas. They're my most peaceful fish (for now).


----------



## CichlidNewbie2020 (Nov 27, 2020)

Thanks everyone. She was sold to me as an mbuna but I see now that she's from Lake Victoria. I appreciate the responses. She's doing well establishing herself with the mbunas but my males have begun to kill each other. It seems I've made a rookie mistake.


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

Idech said:


> Astatotilapia latifasciata, from lake Victoria.


 It's from lake Kyoga. Not from lake Victoria.


----------



## Idech (Nov 8, 2020)

BC in SK said:


> Idech said:
> 
> 
> > Astatotilapia latifasciata, from lake Victoria.
> ...


Many people refer to them as « Victorians » and lake Kyoga is a satellite lake north of lake Victoria, according to this site :

http://www.african-cichlid.com/Latifaciata.htm


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

.


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

BC in SK said:


> Idech said:
> 
> 
> > and lake Kyoga is a satellite lake


Not what you had originally posted in response to my post .......but what the heck does "satelilte lake " mean any ways??
My point being that many, if not most, of what are referred to as lake "Victorian cichlids" do not actually come from lake Victoria. 
Cichlid -forum has cichlids listed under this heading in their profiles that come from south of lake Malawi all the way into Asia (Middle East- Israel, Syria, Jordan ). Similar and closely related to the many Haplochromine cichlids found in lake Victoria but either absolutely nothing to do with lake Victoria, or really not that much to do with lake Victoria. By the way, _Astatotilapia latifasciata_ is also found in the swamp lake Newampasa and much farther east in lake Bisan.https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haplochromis_latifasciatus So it is found in at least 3 lakes, but not lake Victoria , itself


----------



## Idech (Nov 8, 2020)

BC in SK said:


> BC in SK said:
> 
> 
> > Idech said:
> ...


I know, I was trying to find where I had seen A.L. were from lake Victoria but couldn't find anything. Then I saw this and changed my answer.

Still, thank you for bringing this up. It seems like satellite lakes are smaller lakes touching a main lake. Here you can understand a little better but it's not 100% clear. http://aquaticcommons.org/20640/

I'm not trying to be right, I'm new at cichlids and learning.


----------



## SenorStrum (Aug 14, 2020)

Adding my two cents on the aggression level of Astatotilapia Latifasciatus - Not Peaceful. They have a different kind of aggression from Mbuna. Mbuna are kind of rough and tumble, but I find these guys are darty and nippy. They don't seem to take crowding quite as well as mbuna. When they were in crowded quarantine situation, we noticed they would lash out an bite in a way the Mbuna did not. We saw clear bite marks on other fish a couple of times. No significant aggression or chasing, cornering and killing, but they can certainly hold their own so far.


----------



## Haplochromine guy (Jun 4, 2020)

Yup not an Mbuna. Convict maybe? Very similar... Kenyi (possiblity probs not Mbuna though) Frontosa uh... Not Oblequidens my bet Astotilapia latifasciata most likely, I would bet Astotilapia. Most likely: Astotilapia latifasciata.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Agree Astatotilapia latifasciata. Marketing name obliquidens.


----------

